# construction noise & neighbors



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm doing a lot of construction on a house I recently purchased. I mostly work on it mornings and weekends. My regular job is later in the day on weekdays.

I always feel guilty about all the noise I'm making, especially during demolition. I know I would be annoyed with all the construction noise. I haven't gotten any complains though (yet?). Just my own guilt, i suppose.

What do you guys do the appease the neighbors when you are working on a long term project?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing really
I do not start before 8a...9a on weekends
And I stop before 8p...at least for noisy work


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

Just ask the neighbors. Its a good opportunity to say hello and chat, and see if there are any problems.

Starting at 8am weekdays is not unreasonable. Tree cutters around here fire up the chainsaws at exactly 8:01am.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*Well a normal work day is around 9am-5pm so the noise factor really shouldn’t be a problem. If you are really concerned you can go to your locally city hall and ask them when you can start/finish work, then if any of the neighbors do complain you can just tell them I checked with the city and I’m in my allowable time frame.*


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

most construction noise ordenances I've seen say keep it quite before 7am. That a little early for me as a potential sleeping neibor. but 8am weekdays, 9 am weekends sounds reasonable. Its imposible too keep every neibor happy and get anything done.


----------



## Otis Gudlyfe (May 9, 2010)

*Ask the neighbors*

I like the ask the neighbors approach. That's what I did. It shows you care and people will be more understanding of your situation than if you just tell them the gvt allows it.
You may even get people who want to help.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

You are better talking to the neighbors in person. It gives a face to the noise, as well as a number they can call - you instead of the city - if there are problems.

If you were REALLY smart you would bring around some fresh baked cookies or brownies for each neighbor you talked to, as a gesture of goodwill right off the bat. Then that noise is coming from a "Future Good Neighbor", not "Some "


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

good point. I haven't gotten a chance to meet the neighbors, except one a few houses down because they out front doing something.

as for city ordinance, I am definitely working within the legally allowed time frame. 7AM to 9PM everyday.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

Even though it's allowed, you might have a neighbor like my wife - who works late normally and doesn't go to bed until 12AM. The extra hour of sleep (8AM) is VERY precious to her.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

If your neighbors complain show them the pictures of the God awful addition my neighbors put up.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

contact your building department and your neighbors. I know of some areas that do not allow weekend work and most all areas limit the times you are allowed to make much of any construction noise. And as others have said, talking with the neighbors is often a good way to avoid having problems to start with.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

gotta love that dormer pitch:thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Before I do any major constructon I talk to the neghbours first to give them a head up with pretty loud noise and what hours they can withstand it but few case emergecy calls do show up and I have to use the tools some can make a bit of noise so I try keep it quiet much as I can but few situation that is complety unadvoidable.

I will have permit posted as well in case they have question.

That useally work out pretty good in most case.

There were few case I have to test the generators in my shop few did like the bark of large diesel engine but only during awake hours. { yeah I gave them a advance warning before I start up the engines }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Jim F said:


> If your neighbors complain show them the pictures of the God awful addition my neighbors put up.


Have you given any thought about moving?:laughing:

I'd do as already mentioned by meeting the neighbors, ya never know - maybe one will offer some help.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> gotta love that dormer pitch:thumbup:


That’s to funny, that’s why I love this place.:laughing:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Tizzer said:


> Have you given any thought about moving?:laughing:
> 
> I'd do as already mentioned by meeting the neighbors, ya never know - maybe one will offer some help.


That's the plan yes, but for a variety of reasons, not just the idiot neighbors. I just hope that atrocious eyesore coupled with the fact that this former 2-bedroom 1 1/4 story bungalow is now a 3-apartment complex- main floor, dormer, and basement. I sure as hell didn't see that coming 15 years ago when I moved into my place. I am probably going to plant some tall-growing privacy trees in the spring which should help with the sale. The homeowner is not very sociable. I've talked to the handyman doing all the work mostly. He is a nice enough guy but his work speaks for itself. BTW this dormer went up with no permit and no consequences in my local when the building department did find out. Yep, definitely time to get out of this backward upstate NY area.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Jim F said:


> That's the plan yes, but for a variety of reasons, not just the idiot neighbors. I just hope that atrocious eyesore coupled with the fact that this former 2-bedroom 1 1/4 story bungalow is now a 3-apartment complex- main floor, dormer, and basement. I sure as hell didn't see that coming 15 years ago when I moved into my place. I am probably going to plant some tall-growing privacy trees in the spring which should help with the sale. The homeowner is not very sociable. I've talked to the handyman doing all the work mostly. He is a nice enough guy but his work speaks for itself. BTW this dormer went up with no permit and no consequences in my local when the building department did find out. Yep, definitely time to get out of this backward upstate NY area.


I'm a little surprized it didn't have to come down.

Around here, anything over a duplex has to be zoned differently than just the standard residential.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

A year ago I started boring holes for deck footings on a Sunday at 8:50 AM. At 9:10 an official of my local community showed up to advise me that my neighbor called to complain about the noise. Funny thing is that I used to do her grocery shopping since she is elderly and has no car. I apologized to the official who let me off with a warning, stopped shopping for groceries for that neighbor and now make no construction noise until after 8 AM (Mon-Fri) or 9AM (Sat and Sunday). I suggest that every individual planning constuction outdoors find out what the noise ordinance states and abide by it so there will be no penalties or hard feelings.
By the way, the roof of the dormer in the picture seems to be sloped the wrong way or maybe it just seems that way to me.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

By the way, the roof of the dormer in the picture seems to be sloped the wrong way or maybe it just seems that way to me. 
.......................
Same here. Looks like a good snow catcher come winter time.

When I framed, we'd start early in the summer,6:30 - 7:00am(ish). If there were homes close by we'd do quiet stuff for a hour or so. Never fired the equipment up or started slamming lumber until at least 8.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Tizzer said:


> By the way, the roof of the dormer in the picture seems to be sloped the wrong way or maybe it just seems that way to me.
> .......................
> Same here. Looks like a good snow catcher come winter time.
> 
> When I framed, we'd start early in the summer,6:30 - 7:00am(ish). If there were homes close by we'd do quiet stuff for a hour or so. Never fired the equipment up or started slamming lumber until at least 8.


Nope you are right. And that allows an adult to stand in the high end of the apartment.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I felt bad for my neighbors Sunday. I was using a stump grinder from 9:30 am till 8:00 pm.


----------



## speedtree (Mar 7, 2010)

I used work for a paving company and we did driveways mostly. One weekday morning we were hard at work (during normal business hours) when a teenager came out of the house, told us they were trying to sleep and asked if we could come back a few hours later. We just laughed and told him to call his parents with the complaint.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i was slow at worka few years back so i helped a buddy demo a school , we tore down enough block walls to fill 3 huge dumpsters , anyways 2nd day saturday this 14 year old kid thug comes by and tells us were making to much noise and tells us to be quiet cause his mom cant sleep 2 pm , and if we dont hes gonna return and shoot us , lol . this kid is no more than 15 years old weighs in at 130 lbs max , im 6-1 235 back then , my buddy is 5-9 270 lbs . i laughed my arse off except for the gun threat thing . we had to call the cops about the gun threat but i still laugh about it this kid was fearless threatening us like that .... :laughing:


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

*I have solution !!*
Buy 1.000.000 cans of Great Stuff and make foam bubble around your house.:thumbsup:

Just kidding. :laughing:
If it's your personal house than talking to your neighbors may be a good idea I guess.
But what are you going to do when they say no way!! ?


I have a story which may not be related to your post but similar problem.
I am renting a house and just to be polite and let my landlord know what I will be doing for a day by my house I told him that I will build custom Pantry cabinet around the refrigerator which will be free standing and won't be attached to the house.
I also told him that I will buy material from my own pocket and that the paint and trim will match rest of the house, just in case he will want to keep it there one day after I buy my own house.
Sounds pretty good right? :whistling2:

He said NO.  
I shouldn't have asked an just build it.:wallbash: 

As for my job I often have to do noisy work on my jobsites and I feel bad too.
I never go ask the neighbors if it's ok for me to make some noise because that can create more problems later.
After all they can suck it up for a few days and then I will move on and they can live their happy quiet life.
I don't start working outside before 8.00am and don't work past 6.00pm
On Saturdays 9.00pm till 4.00pm max.
I don't work on Sundays at all.

http://jakeschs.com/default.aspx


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

JAKESCHS.COM said:


> *I have solution !!*
> Buy 1.000.000 cans of Great Stuff and make foam bubble around your house.:thumbsup:
> 
> Just kidding. :laughing:
> ...


 
sounds like you want to build some furnature. i would go for it as long as its not attched in any way . just cause hes your landlord dont mean you have to get permission for everything you do, it is your home .


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

Yes you are right.
I was just so mad at that time and so I focused on other things.
Once he will see it he will love it and if not, he will just have to get over it.
I am not going to ask him what kind of furniture I can get. :no:


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

For working into the night - probably more applicable to DIY where there is no commute home - I wonder about the difference between 8PM and 9PM.

Any opinions about that?


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would never ask a neighbor for permission to make necessary construction noise outside as long as I observe the local noise ordinance.
It's not like I create a racket on a daily basis.


----------



## lanemiller (Apr 6, 2010)

Im also of the mind to talk with your neighbors, it shows you care. They might even stick up for you against other neighbors complaining about the noise


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

lanemiller said:


> Im also of the mind to talk with your neighbors, it shows you care. They might even stick up for you against other neighbors complaining about the noise


 It might show that you care but what happens when they object just to bust chops or simply because they can and you need to reshingle a leaky roof. Go ahead with the project anyway and look like a phony or let the roof leak and be a neighborhood hero?


----------



## bugmenot (Jul 26, 2008)

*Get a Job!!!*

I wish these hobby home fixer uppers would go out and get a real job for christs sake, all they do is sit around with their stupid power tools and pretend to be working for a living. They don't want to get a job, they just isolate themselves in their backyard for years at a time working on meaningless tasks like cutting wood with their super duper saw and hammering crap all day long. LOSERS!!! GET A STINKIN JOB YOU LAZY OLD JUNK!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bugmenot said:


> I wish these hobby home fixer uppers would go out and get a real job for christs sake, all they do is sit around with their stupid power tools and pretend to be working for a living. They don't want to get a job, they just isolate themselves in their backyard for years at a time working on meaningless tasks like cutting wood with their super duper saw and hammering crap all day long. LOSERS!!! GET A STINKIN JOB YOU LAZY OLD JUNK!!!


Having a bad day? By the way this thread is almost 3 years old.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

bugmenot said:


> I wish these hobby home fixer uppers would go out and get a real job for christs sake, all they do is sit around with their stupid power tools and pretend to be working for a living. They don't want to get a job, they just isolate themselves in their backyard for years at a time working on meaningless tasks like cutting wood with their super duper saw and hammering crap all day long. LOSERS!!! GET A STINKIN JOB YOU LAZY OLD JUNK!!!


If your neighbors spend all their time cutting and banging then they obviously have the means to buy the things to cut and bang...maybe they don't need a real job. :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I 'was' about to complain about that one post....I some how think I don't have to now....

But since the topic was brought up....I've been making noise for the past year and a half....the only complaint has been from the neighbor behind me.....when I forget to turn off my compressor and it starts up at 2am in the morning......and that b!itch is loud.....well....used to be....it died and I now have a real compressor....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would talk to the neighbors, not any govt. agency you can always do that if someone complains. Why put yourself on their radar when so far there is no reason to.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Jim F, did they ever put a hand rail on the other side of those stairs? Seems dangerous.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have cops living on either side of me so I never know when they are trying to sleep. I just try to save the loud operations for later in the day.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bugmenot said:


> I wish these hobby home fixer uppers would go out and get a real job for christs sake, all they do is sit around with their stupid power tools and pretend to be working for a living. They don't want to get a job, they just isolate themselves in their backyard for years at a time working on meaningless tasks like cutting wood with their super duper saw and hammering crap all day long. LOSERS!!! GET A STINKIN JOB YOU LAZY OLD JUNK!!!


:laughing: i do have a job (no thanx to obama). 40+hrs a week. 

my guess is that you would cut your arm off with a spoon :yes:


----------

